# Three more Funkin' weeks!!



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2004)

Alright, three weeks to go.  I am pretty excited and ofcourse nervous at the same time.  Really, I just hope these three weeks go fast and this is over soon so that I can enjoy a week off of training and end my diet and go back to working on putting on more size.  I weighed myself post workout today at 180lbs so I am still not sure what weight I will end up finishing at.  I really don't care either, I am going strictly by the mirror this time, weighing myself just messes with my head.  Well, everyone says that the last three weeks are the hardest so here we go......


6/7 chest/bis/abs/cardio

(Not training to failure)

dumbell bench press
100x10
100x7
100x7
(weak, but still not a complete wimp)

dips
bw + 90 x 10
bw + 90x 5
drop set- bw + 90x 6, bw x 6

cable crossover
plate#7x10x4

superset
a) preacher curl- 75x10, 75x8, 75x6
b) rope cable curl- plate#8x12, plate#8x8, plate#6x10

high cable curls (pause and flex at each rep.  standing in a rear double bi stance with hamstrings flexed)
plate#4x15
plate#4x12x2

rope cable crunches
stack x 15 x 3

sit ups (feet up in air)
bw + 45 x 15 x 3

cardio- 20min- elliptical (moderate intensity)


I have been getting some geat advice on the final week from both Jodi's and some other people at my gym that have competed before.  I pretty much have my plan down so I will write it up and post it here for everyone to see.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 7, 2004)

Potty mouth !  Just kiddin'.  I can't imagine what you are going thru but good luck ! You've worked hard and now it is time to reap your rewards ! 
Gary


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 7, 2004)

Love the name of this journal!  It's so fitting!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 7, 2004)

Ahahah, cute name for your journal! I wish I knew my way around the city, I'd like to come watch your show..


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2004)

it is easy.....path train to 42nd street and then "a" train downtown.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 7, 2004)

Go Funky


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> dumbell bench press
> 100x10
> 100x7
> 100x7
> (weak, but still not a complete wimp)


LOL, thats classic!

Good luck brother!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 7, 2004)

I've never taken a train before.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2004)

Go P you are going to do awesoem I love reading your journal


----------



## Monolith (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

>


Thats the cheesiest grin I have ever seen...  Have you been drinking again?


----------



## Monolith (Jun 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats the cheesiest grin I have ever seen... Have you been drinking again?


Yeah... i had like 12 O'Douls.  Im *SO* drunk dude!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2004)

You wise ass! haha


----------



## P-funk (Jun 8, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I've never taken a train before.


1st time for everything 

you claim you are bored so why not just hop a train to the greatest city in the world?  then you won'r be bored anymore.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

thought I'd pop in here and say good luck to you brotha, then again I know you won't need it, you got your shit on lock thou, so go out there and do the damm thang boy..muc love P


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 8, 2004)

Good luck, Patrick.

Actually, I found the last three weeks to be the easiest and most enjoyable; simply because its the home stretch, I enjoyed the process.

I am not the most experienced contest dieter around, but if I can help in any way, just holler.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 8, 2004)

Good Luck!! I'm sure your going to do Awesome though!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 8, 2004)

Good luck Patrick


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 8, 2004)

Good luck! Your going to do great. Are you sodium loading now?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 8, 2004)

Now I know why you chose the screen name P-funk. So you could have great titles for your journals.  Good luck for the home stretch.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 8, 2004)

gr81- thanks man.

TP- thanks.  I am going to be posting my contest week game plan soon so if you want you can tell me what you think.

ncgirl, ian, rock and captain- thanks a lot guys.  I am really nervous though.  I am scared that I am not in condition to get on stage.  I look in the mirror now an dI look fat.  I really don't think I am going to look good at all!!!  I am pretty freaked out right now.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 8, 2004)

6/8 back/tris/abs/cardio

(not to failure)

wide grip pull down
plate#12x12x3

bent over barbell row (Triple drop set)-  205x8, 185x8, 135x10

close grip machine row
190x10
190x8
170x8

v-bar press downs
stack x 18
stack x 10
stack x 8

superset
a) close grip bench press-  185x8, 185x6, 135x10
b) dumbell skull cruahers- 35x6, 25x6, 25x6

tri-set (no rest inbetween any sets....just continues reps)
a) hypers- bw + 45 x 12
b) high chair knee raises-  bw x 12
c) decline situps- bw x 12 

superset
a) hanging knee raises (dead hang)-  bw x 12 x 2
b) v-ups -    bw x 10 x 2

bike- 20min (10min of sprints; 10 min of moderate intensity)


----------



## Deeznuts (Jun 9, 2004)

Those are some tough workouts man. Keep up the good work! Can't wait to see how things go. Good luck


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2004)

two pictures taken this morning:


----------



## Monolith (Jun 9, 2004)

pics arent working for me... can you just link us to your yahoo directory?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> gr81- thanks man.
> 
> ncgirl, ian, rock and captain- thanks a lot guys. I am really nervous though. I am scared that I am not in condition to get on stage. I look in the mirror now an dI look fat. I really don't think I am going to look good at all!!! I am pretty freaked out right now.


Don't you wish we could just kill that evil little man that puts those thoughts in our heads?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> pics arent working for me... can you just link us to your yahoo directory?


Dont work for me either.  You know you can upload attachments here at IM?


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 9, 2004)

Hang in there.  We must be competing the same day, cause I have 3 weeks as well.  Less then 3 now, thank goodness.  17 days, not that I am counting or anything. 
Good luck.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2004)

Here are the pics I treid to post before.  Premier, I know you can add attachments but for some reason when ever I try it says that it wont allow bmp, or something like that??  Anyway, I hope these links work, if not can I email the pics to someone that knows what the hell they are doing with computers.lol?

http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/bc/3ff9b773_b74/bc/My+Documents/bodybuilding+pics/rear+lats+2.bmp?bfiB8xAB9_SqyuKs

http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/bc/3ff9b773_b74/bc/My+Documents/bodybuilding+pics/abthigh.bmp?bfiB8xABNTaRBzqx


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Holy shit!!!!!!    Look at those quads.. and obliques... and lats.. and and damn. 

Btw, you need to shave your armpits


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2004)

lol about the armpits!!

thanks man, I am glad they worked.  I still feel fat though??  I don't feel ready at all.

I am 180lbs right now at who knows what bf% and I just feel out of shape still.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

I think you need a better camera, for pics. But you seriously look fuckin awesome!  I think it may be just the first time jitters.. once you do this a few times, you will know.

 I wish I looked like that!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2004)

The pictures were taken on my cell phone...lol.  I wish I had enough money for a digi cam!!  I need more clients for that...lol


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

You dont have a friend with a digital?  What about another trainer at your gym?  Have them e-mail them to you or something.

Dude, how can you afford a phone with a camera, and not a camera?  I have a brick in my pocket, but a nice camera at home


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2004)

The phone was a gift.

I really don't know anyone that has a digital camera!! LOL....I hang around with a bunch of jack asses.


----------



## Var (Jun 9, 2004)

Damn, Funk!  Its gotta be first show jitters or something.  You're shredded!!  Nice work!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 9, 2004)

Damn pics still wont work for me!


----------



## Deeznuts (Jun 9, 2004)

me either


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

*Mono*

This is the best I can do. For some reason, the cell phone uses a lot of bytes for the pic size 

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16222[/img2]   [img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16223[/img2]


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 9, 2004)

Patrick Patrick! You look great! Stop stressing over there or I will send Craig to kick your butt.  Your coming along great, just keep going!


----------



## Deeznuts (Jun 9, 2004)

Holy shit man. No way do you need to be nervous. You've developed TONS. Your lat spread is just amazing. Great work! As far as conditioning goes you look shredded for three weeks out.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2004)

Funky - You look amazing.  Please don't stress sweetie, you are going to do just fine!!!!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 9, 2004)

That lat spread is friggin awesome. 

Hard to tell, but those legs look pretty damn big, too.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Want to take measurements?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 10, 2004)

PF-  You look great!!!  Pictures, keep them coming


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2004)

thanks for the encouragment guys.  the thing that gets me the most is that i am happy at this level of leaness and at 180lbs I could comfprtably sit here and try and slowly put on some LBM over the summer and work my way up.  the problem is that even though i like this level of leaness i still am not sure that i am lean enough to step on stage so it just kind of mess with my head.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 10, 2004)

Holy Crap P! I knew you looked good buy you've made astounding changes. You look great man! You should be proud of yourself!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 10, 2004)

Damn Patrick,  No need to worry, looking ripped.  No doubt alot of changes will occur over the next few weeks.

Iain


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2004)

here is my contest week game plan.  I have gotten lost of great advice form many people so this is what I have come up with and this is what I am going to try and stick too.

*Contest week*

​Sat -(one week before show)- last leg workout (light); water= 10L.



Sun -off training day; water= 10L; carb up (10oz sweetpotato; 1/2c oats)



Mon -chest (moderate weight; 12-15reps) 

         -water= 10-11L; cardio (last day for cardio unless I feel I need to do it on Tuesday).



Tues -back (moderate weight; 12-15reps)

         -water= 10-11L

         -low carbs



Wed -Shoulders/arms/traps (moderate weight; 12-15reps)

         -water= 12L

         -no more fiber; 

         -mini carb up (10oz sweetpotato; 3/4c oats)

         - 99mg of potassium every hour upon rising



Thurs - upper body (3sets per body part); depletion workout; high reps- 60-70% intensity

- low carbs

- 6L of water by 6pm then no more

- two 99mg potassium caps per hour upon waking

- cut sodium

- as little fiber as I need

- KB 11 herbal diuretic (2-3 caps every 2-3 hours)

- 1st coat of protan in the evening



Fri. - no posing

- no workout

- three 99mg sodium caps per hour

- 1 coat of protan

- 1L of water by noon then no more

- Friday meals: M1 and 2= 6oz of 96%lean beef ,  ½ grapefruit

                             M3 and 4= 6oz beef, 4oz sweetpotaot

                             M5 and 6= 6oz of beef, 6oz sweetpotato



Sat (show day) ??? 1 last coat of Protan upon rising

- rinse mouth (no swallowing)

- 2-3 KB 11 diuretics every 2-3 hours

- potassium= three 99mg caps per hour

- meal 1= 4oz white potato; 2 slices of white toast with jam

- every 15-20min= 1tbsp honey, handful of frosted flakes

- after prejudging= 7-8oz of ice tea.  Beef (about 20g of protein worth) and a few handful of  frosted flakes (about 30-40g of carbs) every couple of hours (no fiber) until night show


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2004)

Did DP help you?  Looks familiar.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2004)

yep, DP had some input, as well as one of my buddies here (actually, you met him at the olympia).  This was the best I could come up with.  You no like??


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2004)

No I think its fine. Just because we don't talk anymore doesn't mean his advice is bad.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2004)

6/10 legs/calves/forearms

nothing close to failure today.

bike- 5min. warm uo

SLDL
315x6x3

superset
a) front squat (killer after SLDLs)  185x8x3
b) sissy squats-  bw x 12 x 3

unilateral lying leg curl
40x15
50x12
55x10

leg ext.
plate#12x12x3

seated calf raises (weight doesn't include the rack for the plates)
180x10x6

45 degree calf raise machine-  220x10x6

dumbell reverse wrist curl (bilateral)
10x20
10x15x3

dumbell wrist curl (bi-lateral)
20x25
20x20x3

light/moderate walking uphill on treadmill- 15min.

stretching

practiced posing 2x's today.


----------



## Yanick (Jun 11, 2004)

Patty!

Man i won't be seeing you everyday any more, that sucks.  Lemme know if you need help with shit, i'll come to the city we can hang out and you can watch me eat hamburgers, lol.  I already miss George making fun of me tell him i said whats up.  Anyway, you look awesome dude, throw me a call anytime you're free (you know i'm pretty much always free).


----------



## atherjen (Jun 11, 2004)

Better late than never, but *BEST OF LUCK* Pattypoo. these last few weeks will fly!! you'll do GREAT!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 11, 2004)

Since youre on the subject... what *did* happen to w8 and DP?  They both just sort of disappeared one day.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2004)

About a year ago they were banned from here.  The 2 of them started their own site.  Leah since sold the board over to DP & TJohn and moved on to bigger and better things in her life and is doing well.  

Funky and I were both moderators there.  Funky still is but DP and I got into an argument and he banned me.


----------



## Yanick (Jun 11, 2004)

who remembers abc?  good times, good times


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2004)

I've never been there.  The mere thought of that place freaks me out.


----------



## Yanick (Jun 11, 2004)

That started me up as a bodybuilder, and although it might have went waaaaay downhill, i still can't help but have fond memories.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 11, 2004)

6/11

AM- cardio

PM- delts/traps/abs

cable lateral raises
20x10
10x15x2

dumbell bent over rear delt raises
30x10x3

standing overhead barbell press
135x8x2
135x5

barbell shrugs (wraps today)
225x20x4

hanging leg raises (wings;  straight legs)
bw x 15
bw x 12
bw x 10 x 3

seated machine crunches
100x15
110x10x2

lying machine crunches
40x12
40x10x2


----------



## Monolith (Jun 11, 2004)

Damn nice shrugs for being so close to your comp.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 11, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Damn nice shrugs for being so close to your comp.


eh, i was using wraps so I consider them cheating.  the thing i was most pleased about was the overhead presses at the end of the workout today.  I always do them first so it felt good to do them last this time.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> eh, i was using wraps so I consider them cheating. the thing i was most pleased about was the overhead presses at the end of the workout today. I always do them first so it felt good to do them last this time.


And youve still got 50lbs on me.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2004)

2 weeks to go!!!! I am starting to get really excited.  Todays workout brought about a killer pump and I was more vascular than I have ever been.  My abs are all now visible too and my quads are sperated also.  I just hope that I can hold this for the next two weeks and not look like shit.  Today was the first day during this whole diet that I looked at myself in the mirror and though "wow, you may actaully be able to step on that stage afterall."  It felt really good.  One of my freinds was watching my pose, he has competed before.  He was like "damn, man you have come so far.  you are ripped.  I am so proud of you and really respect the fact that you did this all natural!!"  He was like "man it is almost over.  You can't waite to eat can you."  I was like "man, i wanna eat so bad.  Yesterday I threw out all of the peanut butter in my house so that i don't freak out and eat it all these two weeks.  so no more peanut butter."   he says "yeah man, ya gotta do it."  I said "I have made it 16 weeks without cheating."  he says "I don't think anyone ever thought that you would cheat.  you are way to dedicated.  even when you are not dieting you are dieting because you eat so damn clean."  lol......well, we measured my waist at 30.5".  I wanna see if I can get that sucker down to 30 or even below by the time the competition roles around.


6/14
AM- cardio (40min.)

2pm workout- chest/bis/abs

not to failure; short rest intervals (about a min. and a half for the decline presses and then the rest were 30sec or less...basically as fast as it took me to grab new weight and get set or to take a sip of water)

decline bench press
225x12
225x10
225x7
225x5

15 degree incline dumbell press
85x7
70x9
60x8

dumbell flyes
45x12x3

cable crossover
plate#7x12
plate#7x10

incline dumbell curls (bilateral)
30x10x3

dumbell hammer curls
25x15x3

decline crunches (slow reps; exhale fully on concentric; pull vaccum; pause and hold contraction)
bw x 12 x 3

swiss ball crunches
bw x 15 x 3


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Whats your daily caloric count. 

I had no doubts...


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Whats your daily caloric count.
> 
> I had no doubts...


 
Right now, for the past few weeks actually I have been cycling calories.....goes from about 2300-2700......which is terribly low for me.  Do what ya gotta do though.  Be back up to 5000 in no time and working towards my new goal of 215lbs.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 14, 2004)

Patrick...Craig ate egg whites and brocolli for two weeks...least yours is more than that.

Hang in there!!!  The light at the end of the tunnel is oh so damn close!  Your gonna rock!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2004)

Why just egg whites and broccolli??  No fat either?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 14, 2004)

he'd add carbs in on the third day.  Was doing it to pull his bodyfat down more.  Guess the reason with egg white because they are lower in calories.  Never really asked him why...


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2004)

I have a question.  I don't know if any of you guys that have competed have had this problem.  But for some reason I can't sleep at night.  I am tired and have no energy all day and feel like I can fall asleep at anytime.  However, once it comes time for bed I can't fall asleep.  It is driving me crazy.


----------



## Deeznuts (Jun 14, 2004)

I used to have the same problem. I started taking a hot shower right before bed, and began taking ZMA. Never noticed any real power gains with this supplement, but it sure helped my sleeping situation.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2004)

I always take ZMA and it has helped.   I think the problem now is just prolonged dieting causing my hormone levels to go in the dumps.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 14, 2004)

Try some melatonin right before you go to bed.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I have a question. I don't know if any of you guys that have competed have had this problem. But for some reason I can't sleep at night. I am tired and have no energy all day and feel like I can fall asleep at anytime. However, once it comes time for bed I can't fall asleep. It is driving me crazy.


I didn't have much of a problem sleeping.  I had no energy left in me and could almost fall asleep while doing cardio at that point.  

I'd suggest what Monolith said, melatonin.  I use it regularly now and I love it.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 15, 2004)

Hang in there.  You are doing awesome and you look fantastic.

  What is the 1st thing you are going to eat?  I'm going for a large buffalo chicken pizza for pizza hut with x-cheese.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 15, 2004)

Funk...lookin' gr8 in those pics....good luck

As for the sleeping...or lack of it...LOL...it happens to me everytime I compete...once3 I hit 8 weeks out my sleep goes to shit...yet I feel lethargic all day long.  As soon as I eat carbs again the sleeping improves..>WTF

I think the sleep disturbances is what makes the dieting for a show so hard...IMO

Kick some ass....and I can't believe you're still consuming that many cals...lucky %^&%


----------



## Jodi (Jun 15, 2004)

Gena Marie said:
			
		

> Hang in there. You are doing awesome and you look fantastic.
> 
> What is the 1st thing you are going to eat? I'm going for a large buffalo chicken pizza for pizza hut with x-cheese.


Mmmmmmmmm Candy Corn


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 15, 2004)

keep up the great work P


----------



## P-funk (Jun 15, 2004)

FF- thanks bro!!  Yeah, not being able to sleep sucks.  I am tired as hell!!

Gena-  thanks a lot.  I will probably have some pizza.  I am not going to do the typical binge because I don't want to bloat up and have everything swell up on me.  I will have some pizza and maybe some dessert (cheese cake) and that is it.  Sunday I will wake up and have a normal breakfast, eggs, oats etc....(more calories than I am eating now though).  That week I will take a week off from training and let myself eat as I please with in reason.  Probably a cheat meal a day or a small cheat at every meal so that I don't bloat up to much.  Then I will get back to hitting it hard and try and put on more size.

Jodi- candy corn will defenitly be in there sometime during the post contest week.

oak- thanks man.  I am doing my best



I am at work right now and wont be home until later tonight (I have 9 clients today!! at 5pm I am going to do 4 in a row....ugh!!).  I hope I can stay awake long enough to post the picture of my abs that I took during today's workout so you can see how lean I have gotten from my three weeks out picture.  I am really proud of the picture.


----------



## Deeznuts (Jun 15, 2004)

Can't wait to see. How's the sleeping thing going?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 15, 2004)

Here is a shot of my chest and abs taken today during my workout.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 15, 2004)

Premier, how do you make it bigger??


----------



## Var (Jun 15, 2004)

Jesus, dude! You're gonna look great for the contest!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 15, 2004)

6/15 back/tris/abs/cardio


Energy super low!!  I am running on empty right now.  Just trying to hang in there.

pullups
bw x 12
bw x 9
bw x 7

wide grip support row (weight does not include the plate loaded bar)
160x4
135x6
90x8x2

wide grip  puldown
plate#13x10
plate#13x8
plate#13x6

close griop machine row
170x10x3

unilteral rope pressdown
plate#5x15
plate6x10x2

unilateral overhead dumbell extensions
25x10x3

situps (feet elevated on bench)
bw x 25 x 4

reverse crunches
bw x 15 x 4

cardio- 30min.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 15, 2004)

Patrick....don't make us make a trip up to NYC to kick your ass!  No more talk that you won't be ready!  What class are you entering?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 15, 2004)

I will be in the short class (under 5'7")..I am 5'5"


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 15, 2004)

Your gonna do great.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 15, 2004)

I am going to do the best I can.  I don't expect to place though.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 15, 2004)

So when you do, you will be so excited! Just don't go bouncing around backstage like I did. LOL They probably thought I was on drugs.  Oh...take your cheescake with you so you can eat it right afterward!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 15, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> So when you do, you will be so excited! Just don't go bouncing around backstage like I did. LOL They probably thought I was on drugs. Oh...take your cheescake with you so you can eat it right afterward!


I am not going to take anything with me to eat right afterwards.  I want to keep myself in pain until I can get to the pizza place I want to eat at..lol....I like the pain...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I will be in the short class (under 5'7")..I am 5'5"


 
Thats short! [img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/1203/kekekegay.gif[/img2] 

Haha, just kiddin.

For a resizer, go here:http://support.persits.com/jpeg/pick_jpeg.asp


----------



## PreMier (Jun 15, 2004)

You look freakin great man... damn.  Sorry.. blurry.

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16320[/img2]


----------



## P-funk (Jun 15, 2004)

thanks, that is were I go, but what numbers are you resizing it too as mine comes out so small?  and how come yours posts the thumbnail and mine doesn;t?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 15, 2004)

I htink mine posts the thumbnail, because it is .jpeg, and I believe yours is .bmp I dont think IM supports .bmp  The site that I listed automatically switched it to .jpeg when I resized it. I just resized it to 200% of its original size. Its new size is 180 x 148 pixels.

If you right click on the picture, then go to properties, under the dimensions it lists size.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 15, 2004)

Holy crap, P, youre friggin _ripped_!  You actually think you wont place?


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 15, 2004)

ripped cuz..


----------



## P-funk (Jun 16, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Holy crap, P, youre friggin _ripped_! You actually think you wont place?


ripped from the front!  but from the back....fat ass, fat ass, fat ass, fat hamstrings.....YUK!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 16, 2004)

Damn Patrick!  You have no worries, you will look great come comp day


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ripped from the front! but from the back....fat ass, fat ass, fat ass, fat hamstrings.....YUK!!


They come the last week or so!   Don't sweat it!


----------



## Jill (Jun 16, 2004)

Lookin good!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't expect to place though.


Not quiet sure what you are thinking or seeing.  I really don't see placing as anything for you to worry about.  Your ab shot looked awesome.  Only 10 days left.  You can do it. 

Way to go with the eating afterwards also.  I think I doubled my calories for a week straight last time.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2004)

Funky you looking sweet  

Seriously, please stop worrying. Everything will come together soon. The changes are amazing. You are doing great.


----------



## Yanick (Jun 16, 2004)

check your pm's freak.

btw, looking good, the ab shot looked great...has big p seen you yet?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 16, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> They come the last week or so! Don't sweat it!


I sure hope so


----------



## P-funk (Jun 16, 2004)

thanks everyone


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

Its funny, I used to try and compare myself to you.  But with the new pics you are in a whole nother league.  You are an inspiration for me now


----------



## P-funk (Jun 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its funny, I used to try and compare myself to you. But with the new pics you are in a whole nother league. You are an inspiration for me now


Thanks man...But I am not really in a whole nother leauge at all.  You are basically me when I am not dieted down.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks for the replies on the picture guys.  I emailed it to my father and he said my mom has printed it and takes it to the gym and shows her trainer and all the guys that work there every day.  haha.  It has also created some controversy at work.  I was asked to put up a sign saying when and where the competition is at so that people could come and watch.  I printed that picture and put the info on it.  The girls freaked out..lol.  I have heard things like "OH MY GOD!!!  Can I see them in real life?  can I touch them?"  or "GOD, I wish my boyfreind wasn't fat.  I wish he had a body like that!"  On girl asked our manager if I could work next week with my shirt off.  Also, all the female trainers and their female clients keep asking to see my chest...lol......I knew it.....WOMEN ARE PIGS!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2004)

6/17 delts/traps/abs/cardio

no failure

seated dumbell press
70x8
70x7
70x6

reverse peck deck
135x15
150x15
165x8

Dumbell lateral raises
25x15x2
25x10

superset
a) cable upright row-  stack x 10, stack x 8, stack x 8
b) barbell shrugs-  225x10x3

cable crunches
stack x 15 x 4

bike- 30min. moderate intensity

posing- 2x's today


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> WOMEN ARE PIGS!!


 
Thats what I love about them! 

Congrats man! Good to see all that hard work paying off. Didnt even need gear to do it!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Thats what I love about them!
> 
> Congrats man! Good to see all that hard work paying off. Didnt even need gear to do it!


Nope no gear!!  That is the part that I am most proud of.  that i did this to the best of my ability without any assitance.

Yeah, I like that fact that women are pigs too


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies on the picture guys. I emailed it to my father and he said my mom has printed it and takes it to the gym and shows her trainer and all the guys that work there every day. haha. It has also created some controversy at work. I was asked to put up a sign saying when and where the competition is at so that people could come and watch. I printed that picture and put the info on it. The girls freaked out..lol. I have heard things like "OH MY GOD!!! Can I see them in real life? can I touch them?" or "GOD, I wish my boyfreind wasn't fat. I wish he had a body like that!" On girl asked our manager if I could work next week with my shirt off. Also, all the female trainers and their female clients keep asking to see my chest...lol......I knew it.....WOMEN ARE PIGS!!


Lucky man..


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Lucky man..


I guess.  Actually, it kind of disgusts me about the hole vanity involved.  All I hear now is "patrick, please don't cahnge the way you look.  I like how you look now.  You look awsome.  don't get bigger again."  I say fuck that!  I wanna get bigger and look like this at 200lbs.  Some people jsut don't understans .  I am not a different person when I am at a heavier weight.  Why is it always about how you look??


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2004)

Yea, it is pretty sad.  Its cool to know that you really dont give a shit though.  Have you called a girl out on it?  I mean asking how she can be so vain, and saying you arent a different person when you are heavier?  I think that would be funny.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, it is pretty sad. Its cool to know that you really dont give a shit though. Have you called a girl out on it? I mean asking how she can be so vain, and saying you arent a different person when you are heavier? I think that would be funny.


Not yet but I will now....hehehehehehe


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2004)

Good keep me informed on the juicy details haha!

You like Tony Bennett?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2004)

Details to follow.....


Love him why??


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 17, 2004)

Patrick,

Incredible job !!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Details to follow.....
> 
> 
> Love him why??


Because I just got one of his albums, adn I like it.  Who else has this style of music, besides Sinatra?


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)

Jazz fans? Sweet! I'm a big fan. Played bass in jazz and blues bands for years. You guys are alright! 

Check out Harry Conick, Jr.  Good stuff


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2004)

Dean Martin

as far as guys go....the are tons more Female Jazz vocalists
billie holiday
ella fitzgerald
etc....


I recommend a CD called "Blue" by Joni Mitchell....she is amazing (more folk sounding though but is also an accomplishe jazz vocalist).


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Jazz fans? Sweet! I'm a big fan. Played bass in jazz and blues bands for years. You guys are alright!
> 
> Check out Harry Conick, Jr. Good stuff


I graduated form Berklee College of music with a degree in Jazz performance (guitarist)


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)

There's some really good newer jazz, too.  Cherry Poppin Daddies, Big Bad Voodoo Daddies, Squirrel Nut Zippers, etc...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Dean Martin
> 
> as far as guys go....the are tons more Female Jazz vocalists
> billie holiday
> ...


 
Thanks man.


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I graduated form Berklee College of music with a degree in Jazz performance (guitarist)


No way!  I was going to go there.  Had my recommendations ready to go and everything.  Backed out last minute because I had second thoughts about making it a career.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> There's some really good newer jazz, too. Cherry Poppin Daddies, Big Bad Voodoo Daddies, Squirrel Nut Zippers, etc...


Im particular to the old stuff.  I like the way it sounds "Vintage".


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> There's some really good newer jazz, too. Cherry Poppin Daddies, Big Bad Voodoo Daddies, Squirrel Nut Zippers, etc...


I don't like those bands to much.  To psudo swing to me.


Want good music?  Check out:

the keith Jarret trio
John coltrane
Miles Davis
Joe Henderson
Brad Mehldau
Jim Hall
John Scofield
Joshua Redman


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)

Have you heard the new stuff?  Its not the same, but still good.

I mostly listen to Coltrane, Mingus, Miles Davis (everyone should own Kind Of Blue), JJ Johnson...stuff like that.


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't like those bands to much. To psudo swing to me.


I dont see it that way. They're just trying to revive a good old sound by updating it.  I'd love to see swing make a comeback.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> No way! I was going to go there. Had my recommendations ready to go and everything. Backed out last minute because I had second thoughts about making it a career.


Good idea!!  I went, graduated.  Moved to NYC and played a bunnch of gigs, was offered a teaching job in NJ and couldn't take it becasue I had no car.  It is a tough career.  When I was in high school I was either going to go and study music or study Sports Medecine.  I was such a burn out by the end of school I said "Fuck it, I am studying music"  so I did.  I wish I had studied ,edcine though.  I am thinking about banging out a nursing degree and working three days a week doing that as I get my masters in something medical (maybe reasearch).


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I dont see it that way. They're just trying to revive a good old sounds by updating it


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Have you heard the new stuff? Its not the same, but still good.
> 
> I mostly listen to Coltrane, Mingus, Miles Davis (everyone should own Kind Of Blue), JJ Johnson...stuff like that.


hell yeah.......hank mobly!!  sonny stitt!!


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Good idea!! I went, graduated. Moved to NYC and played a bunnch of gigs, was offered a teaching job in NJ and couldn't take it becasue I had no car. It is a tough career. When I was in high school I was either going to go and study music or study Sports Medecine. I was such a burn out by the end of school I said "Fuck it, I am studying music" so I did. I wish I had studied ,edcine though. I am thinking about banging out a nursing degree and working three days a week doing that as I get my masters in something medical (maybe reasearch).


Sounds like a great plan!  Good luck with it


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hell yeah.......hank mobly!! sonny stitt!!


  Bop is where its at.   I love it!


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)

I just picked up some Winton Marsalis, too.  Amazing!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I just picked up some Winton Marsalis, too. Amazing!


Wynotn is good.  I like Branford Marsallis the best though.  He is incredible.


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)

I like Branford, too.  I'm just always amazed by jazz trumpet.  Ive always seen trumpet as being really abrupt and formal (like in marches)...so I love how sweet some of those guys can make it sound.

My favorite combo is Bass, Drums, Piano, and Trombone.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> .....I knew it.....WOMEN ARE PIGS!!


Shhh...don't let our secrets out!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2004)

Questions.

Do you eat the same thing every day, or do you have variety?  Do you have time to list what you are eating?

When your doing cardio, I noticed its either cardio, or bike.  Do you always do HIIT or Traditional, or a mix?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Questions.
> 
> Do you eat the same thing every day, or do you have variety? Do you have time to list what you are eating?
> 
> When your doing cardio, I noticed its either cardio, or bike. Do you always do HIIT or Traditional, or a mix?


Went to be before this was posted and just woke up (4:45) to go to the gym and get my cardio in before I start training clients.....be back later with answers.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 18, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I graduated form Berklee College of music with a degree in Jazz performance (guitarist)


Are you serious??

Thats an awesome music school!  Like THE best!!  What the hell are you doing working in a gym, P?  You should be out performing.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 18, 2004)

It's amazing the kinds of threads that can be found inside some of these journals.  I enjoy reading that there are others that enjoy jazz music.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 18, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Are you serious??
> 
> Thats an awesome music school! Like THE best!! What the hell are you doing working in a gym, P? You should be out performing.


Long story.  I posted a few posts above about how hard it is to make a living and how i was going to go into medecine but was a burn out is high school.  Aside form that, being a professional musician can get depressing.  First of all you sit in a room, by yourself and work on all the things you do poorly (that is practicing).  That can destroy you mentally and leave you with a shitty self image.... "OH, I suck.  I am shit..I am no good...I have so much to work on."  It totally kils your social skills.  Then I looked at the guys that were on the "scene" here and while it seems great, "oh man, these guys play this great music for a living...Awsome!!", it is more than that.  Most of them are really depressed guys.  They are in their 40s, they don't own their own apt., they drive beat up cars, they have no health insurance and they hav no families.  They are trying to survive on these shitty $50-100 paying gigs and they are miserable.  So I saw myself going that route, was really depresed and decided to change and realized that it is wonderful to have such a great hobby but I really should have looked to doing something medical to make a living and keep it as just that, a hobby.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 18, 2004)

Unless you're prepared, like you say, to put up with the smaller gigs, the musician route is a tough one.  My father played the piano for many years with many top Canadian jazz celebs ... but never got anywhere.  Being on the road didn't make for a good father (in this case) - but man could he play.  Being a total blues/funk/jazz freak, when he was home, I'd ask him to listen to a song on the radio and then ask him to put some soul/jazz into it ... those were some of the best memories I have of him.  He'd get his toe tapping, listen for a minute, then slowly bang out this great tune.    To this day, at the jazz festival, I love to ask the musicians to randomly take a song and put something to it.


----------



## Var (Jun 18, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Long story. I posted a few posts above about how hard it is to make a living and how i was going to go into medecine but was a burn out is high school. Aside form that, being a professional musician can get depressing. First of all you sit in a room, by yourself and work on all the things you do poorly (that is practicing). That can destroy you mentally and leave you with a shitty self image.... "OH, I suck. I am shit..I am no good...I have so much to work on." It totally kils your social skills. Then I looked at the guys that were on the "scene" here and while it seems great, "oh man, these guys play this great music for a living...Awsome!!", it is more than that. Most of them are really depressed guys. They are in their 40s, they don't own their own apt., they drive beat up cars, they have no health insurance and they hav no families. They are trying to survive on these shitty $50-100 paying gigs and they are miserable. So I saw myself going that route, was really depresed and decided to change and realized that it is wonderful to have such a great hobby but I really should have looked to doing something medical to make a living and keep it as just that, a hobby.


This is EXACTLY why I chose not to go for a career in music!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Questions.
> 
> Do you eat the same thing every day, or do you have variety? Do you have time to list what you are eating?
> 
> When your doing cardio, I noticed its either cardio, or bike. Do you always do HIIT or Traditional, or a mix?


Asfar as cardio goes, no I don't do HIIT every time.  I feel that anymore than 2-3 times per week of HIIT cardio is over kill on the CNS (because remember, you are also working out with that.).  I usually try to keep my HIIT cardio to when I am doing it in the AM (empty stomach) and then working out in the pm.  Ocasionally I do it after a workout but not usually.  Mostly if my cardio follows a workout it is moderate intensity.  When I do do HIIT cardio I do sprint intervals for 10-15min (when not precontest I do the sprints for anywhere form 15-20min once to twice a week and that is all the cardio I do).  and then follow it with some form of moderate intnsity cardio.  If I list "bike" that just means that I did all my cardio on the bike that day.  Usually I do my cardio on a variety of machines because I get bored with that shit easily.  Sometimes I'll sprint on the elliptical for 15min.  Then do the bike for 15 min.  and finish up with either the treadmil (fast pace walking on an incline, no running, or the stairmaster).  I started really slow with my cardio.  16 weeks I was only doing once a day (friday) in the AM for 30min.  Then I slowly increased to 1hr. per week etc....to now were I am 2.5hrs per week.


For food I eat the same shit everyday.  I had variety for awhile (turkey, chicken, tuna, eggs, oats, brown rice, natty pb, sweetpotatoes,) but now it is bascially chicken and eggwhites and whey.  I cycle the calories around.  But right now, at 1 week out, I am willing to starve a bit to try and drop some more body fat.  Here is what I have:

meal 1 and meal 7
10 egg whites
broccoli
1tbsp flax

meal 2 and 4
8oz chicken
romaine lettuce
1tbsp flax

meal 3 (post workout)
2.5 scoops optimum whey
1/2c uncooked oats
300mg ALA

meal 5
2.5 scoops optimum whey
10 fish oil caps

Now, when I cycle the calories I will add a 1/2c oats to meal one and meal 3 will get 6-8oz sweetpotato.  But right now I just have carbs post workout and the rest is basically protein and fat (do what ya gotta do...ya know?).  I through out all the natrual peanut butter in the apt. becasue I didn't want to cheat and eat it these last two weeks.  I used to have 1-2tbsp. with meal 5.  Now I substitued the fish caps.

hope that answers your questions.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 18, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Unless you're prepared, like you say, to put up with the smaller gigs, the musician route is a tough one. My father played the piano for many years with many top Canadian jazz celebs ... but never got anywhere. Being on the road didn't make for a good father (in this case) - but man could he play. Being a total blues/funk/jazz freak, when he was home, I'd ask him to listen to a song on the radio and then ask him to put some soul/jazz into it ... those were some of the best memories I have of him. He'd get his toe tapping, listen for a minute, then slowly bang out this great tune.  To this day, at the jazz festival, I love to ask the musicians to randomly take a song and put something to it.


that is awsome.  My grandfather was a professional jazz pianist and my great grandfather was a professional jazz trupet player.  My brother also went to Berklee and played the trumpet as well (a bit smarter that I he realized early on that it was a hard life and majored in music business).


----------



## Jodi (Jun 18, 2004)

Hang in there Funky   You are doing great.  Your down to the wire now.  How you feeling, honestly?


----------



## DrChiro (Jun 18, 2004)

damn p-funk....i didnt know you were a guitarist

i did some gigging with some jazz cats in raleigh NC for a while and Atlanta before I moved to Texas....been playing for about 15 years. I dont have a degree in music like you (which is quite an accomplishment)...I just figured it wasn't going to pay off if I didnt go into teaching.....but when my practice is up and running it is something that i would love to go back and persue.

Nice to know I'm not the only guy who lifts weights AND listens to "good" Jazz.

to add to the list:

Pat Methene (may have spelled it wrong)
Joe Henderson


you dont know anyone named Paul Sanwald by any chance do you?
good friend of mine in NY, Jazz guitarist, was going to The New School for a while as well. Just curious.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 18, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hang in there Funky  You are doing great. Your down to the wire now. How you feeling, honestly?


I'm haning in. 

How do I feel?

Well, mentally I feel run down but I feel pretty excited knowing that I have almost reached my goal and it is so close.  I have worked for a whole year, putting on size and then dieted for 16 weeks nd worked my butt of so I am pretty happy that it is almost over.   Suprisingly I am not nervous either, maybe by the middle of the week next week .  I am also happy to finish and get a weeks break from training and eating clean.  I am pretty pumped up to start bulkingn again and see how much weight I can put on right off the bat when my body rebounds.

Physically I feel like crap.  My body is constantly sore (my recovery time sucks because of lack of calories and sleep). I still have trouble sleeping.  I am getting sick of the food I am eating and my meals are making me sick to my stomach.  I feel really weak and low in energy.  It is difficult training 7-10 clients a day like this because that is all day, standing up, moving weight around etc...I am pretty fried but I continue on.  I am taking next thrus and fri. off from work to allow myself to relax a bit before sat.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 18, 2004)

DrChiro said:
			
		

> damn p-funk....i didnt know you were a guitarist
> 
> i did some gigging with some jazz cats in raleigh NC for a while and Atlanta before I moved to Texas....been playing for about 15 years. I dont have a degree in music like you (which is quite an accomplishment)...I just figured it wasn't going to pay off if I didnt go into teaching.....but when my practice is up and running it is something that i would love to go back and persue.
> 
> ...


Wow Doc, that is really cool that you play too.  I have never heard of your freind but there are so many damn guitar players in NYC it isn't even funny.  Do you know what years he was at the New School from?

I love Pat Metheny.  Best live show I have ever seen.  In berklee I actauly had the oppurtunity to study with his teacher/mentor Mick Goodrick which was an amazing expreince.  Joe Henderson is the shit!!  Amazing control of the horn.  His time feel is so insane and his ear for intersting melody durning improvisation is killer.  Good call on both those guys!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 18, 2004)

I wouldnt be worried either if I looked like that.

Do you browse Avant?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 18, 2004)

6/18

AM- cardio
PM- arms/abs

nice easy workout today (fast too)

barbell curls
95x10x3
dumbell skullcrushers
40x12x3

superset
a) standing dumbell curls-  30x12x3
b) rope pressdown- plate#5x12x3

barbell wrist curls
75x15x3

barbell reverse wrist curls
55x10x3

situps with a twist (feet elevated on bench)
bw x 30 x 3

jacknifes
bw x 15 x 3


----------



## P-funk (Jun 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I wouldnt be worried either if I looked like that.
> 
> Do you browse Avant?


Look like what?  I am excited to be done but I am still depressed that my ass, lower back and hamstiring are still holding so much fat.  It realy upsets me but there is nothing I can do about it.  People are like "I can't waite to see you compete" and I say "Why so you can see how fat I am" and they say "what are you talking about".  I just laugh and say "waite and you will see what I mean"


Yeah, I browse avant a lot.  why?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 18, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Look like what? I am excited to be done but I am still depressed that my ass, lower back and hamstiring are still holding so much fat. It realy upsets me but there is nothing I can do about it. People are like "I can't waite to see you compete" and I say "Why so you can see how fat I am" and they say "what are you talking about". I just laugh and say "waite and you will see what I mean"
> 
> 
> Yeah, I browse avant a lot. why?


I always say the samething about being fat.  Next week you will be totally different.  Where you think your fat, you won't be.  Craig's lower back doesn't come in until the very last few days when he is starting to dry out.  Have you tired the prep H trick yet?  That may help some.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 18, 2004)

I was just wondering. I cant believe the way beast looks... He is uncanny for being natural.

Yes.. I am now going to call you "P-funk-a-dunk"(As to the big ass "ba-donk-a-donk" referance)


----------



## Jodi (Jun 18, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am taking next thrus and fri. off from work to allow myself to relax a bit before sat.


Good idea.   That will give you plenty of time to prepare, relax and think about everything as well.  You have your protan and stuff all set?

Pack about 2L of gatorade too.  You'll want that after the show.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I was just wondering. I cant believe the way beast looks... He is uncanny for being natural.
> 
> Yes.. I am now going to call you "P-funk-a-dunk"(As to the big ass "ba-donk-a-donk" referance)


Yes, beast is in great shape.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 18, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Good idea.  That will give you plenty of time to prepare, relax and think about everything as well. You have your protan and stuff all set?
> 
> Pack about 2L of gatorade too. You'll want that after the show.


I am going to pack what I need for the show.  then, once it is over I will simply walk outside and into the corner store (there are 4 at each intersection of every street in NYC) and purchase some gatorade and cookie


----------



## P-funk (Jun 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I always say the samething about being fat. Next week you will be totally different. Where you think your fat, you won't be. Craig's lower back doesn't come in until the very last few days when he is starting to dry out. Have you tired the prep H trick yet? That may help some.


what is the preparation H trick?  One of my freinds was saying to wrap my whole mid section up with saran wrap during my workouts next to tryt an ddrop water form my lower back.


One thing I am super scared of right now is all this potassium I am supposed to be taking the last 4 days (wed-sat).  It seems like a lot (three 99mg caps every hour on thurs-sat???)??  I can't figure out if that is good or safe or not.  Hospitals don't go by mg for potassium, they use milliequivalents so I have been asking a few doctors that I train what they think about it and they say it sounds kind of crazy?  any input?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 18, 2004)

You need the potassium so you don't cramp.  I'm not sure how much you actually need though.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 18, 2004)

just for the record there is *no *evidence to prove that potassium prevents cramping.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 19, 2004)

Couple of things...the Prep H thing is a waste of time...you're either in shape or not...don't waste your time.

As for potassium...it's often the imbalance of sodium to potassium...not a lack  potassium in general that causes cramping.

Funk...I wish you the best.  Try not to stress about the stubborn areas...be confident in your plan and that you did your best.  Be sure to show off your strengths and hide your "weaknesses" as much as possible.

You'll be great...cn't wait to see some pics.

Congrats on coming this far...it's not easy...especially training that many clients too!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks guys.  I know why I need the potassium but I also no that to much is really dangerous.  So I am just nervous that I may take to much.  FF or Jodi or Prince, how much potassium were you guys taken before your shows just so I can get and idea of were I should be at.  thanks.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 19, 2004)

Trained legs today (last time for legs before show).  Did leg extensions, leg curls, some body weight walkinglunges and claves. 

I wont be listing my workouts this last week becasue they are just dpepletion workouts and pretty insinctual.  I don't see the point in listing them.


ONE MORE WEEK.......DON'T FUNK IT UP!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 19, 2004)

> ONE MORE WEEK.......DON'T FUNK IT UP!!!!




I did use alot of Potassium on comp day.  I had a very bad problem cramping and I couldn't get a hold of TP.  DP was online and he was nice enough to help me out.  He told me to take the 99mg potassium every hour with some grapefruit.  It did help alot but at that point I was already in pain and suffered through it.  

Few notes I made in my own personal journal about last competition.  Take my minerals all week, add additional potassium and cal/mag as I start dropping water.  I don't want to cramp again.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 19, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I did use alot of Potassium on comp day. I had a very bad problem cramping and I couldn't get a hold of TP. DP was online and he was nice enough to help me out. He told me to take the 99mg potassium every hour with some grapefruit. It did help alot but at that point I was already in pain and suffered through it.
> 
> Few notes I made in my own personal journal about last competition. Take my minerals all week, add additional potassium and cal/mag as I start dropping water. I don't want to cramp again.


he told you to take 99mg every hour....on competition day he recommended me to take thre 99mg caps every hour!!  that seems like a shit ton of potassium!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 19, 2004)

Not sure what to tell you there Funky.    Listen to your gut and do what you feel necessary.  Just watch out for cramping while you drop water.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 19, 2004)

Craig was taking 3 a day on Wed, 4 on thurs, 6 on Friday, then 3 or so on Saturday.

He said not to do 3 every hour on Saturday, that it would not be good for you.  He said he did take 1 every hour his last show (not the one we just did), he was ok, but his heart started to beat funny.  I can PM you his number if you like.

Are you going to be taking a diurtic?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 19, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Craig was taking 3 a day on Wed, 4 on thurs, 6 on Friday, then 3 or so on Saturday.
> 
> He said not to do 3 every hour on Saturday, that it would not be good for you. He said he did take 1 every hour his last show (not the one we just did), he was ok, but his heart started to beat funny. I can PM you his number if you like.
> 
> Are you going to be taking a diurtic?


i am going to be using KB 11 herbal diuretic.

my best freind will be back there with me and he has a masters in nutrinion science and his wife is a nurse practitioner.  he has competed before and she is a bit nervous about that much potasssium going into me.  they both say i should run some lasix but I don't want to do anything like that.  A loop diuretic seems like a bitmuch to me and there is to much that can go wrng there.  Also, it is a natural show and I am a natural competitor and would like to keep it that way.  I just want to do my best with what I got and not get crazy with tons of supplements and drugs like that.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 19, 2004)

I wouldn't do lasix.  It's not potassium sparing and if not timed right could really screw you up. If you go that route, find Aldactone.  (sp. may be off on it.)  Myself I just used the Dandelon Root and Uva Ursi (sp is wrong).  Started that on Wed morning 3 x per day up to the day of the show.  Haven't heard of the other one you have said.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 19, 2004)

KB 11 is a herbal diuretic (bascially the same thing that you take....uva ursi, junoper berrry....etc..).  I am taking 2-3 every 2-3 hours thurs-sat....I start with potassium on wed..(99mg caps) 1 every hour, thurs- 2 per hour, fri- 3 per hour, sat- 2-3per hour.  Does this sound about normal to you?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 19, 2004)

Seems like alot to me on the potassium.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 19, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Seems like alot to me on the potassium.


Yeah, me too......How often and how much potassium do you take when you are on the herbal diuretic?

The problem I am having is that I have this info form one person.  Now my freind at his wife that are in the medical profession are telling me the potassium looks high but they said that they have no clue how much water I will be dropping on a herbal diurestic so they can't predict how much potassium I will need.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 19, 2004)

Myself I only go up to 4 total for the day but I don't cut water until Friday night.  From what Craig tells me, potassium in large amounts can kill you.  I mean it's the stuff they use to stop the heartbeat of convicted people on death row. (But injecting it and not pill form)


----------



## Jodi (Jun 19, 2004)

I didn't take that much potassium 

That does sound like a bit much.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 20, 2004)

1 week out huh??how ya feelin?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 20, 2004)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> 1 week out huh??how ya feelin?


I feel tired (drained actually).  lots of naps and falling asleep going on.  I am really excited right now though.  I can't waite until it is over!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 20, 2004)

Well, just finished shaving my enire body....Didn't cut myself this time!!!


can't waite to carb up tonight....super hungry for carbs!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 20, 2004)

Well, this kind of sucks.  I was hoping to do another show following this one within a few weeks.  The next natrual show around here is an INBF show on July 17th.  The only problem is that my father turns 50yrs. old on July 26 but my mom is throwing him a surprise b-day party on the 17th and one of his gifts is that she is flying my brother who lives in california and I in for the party.  I guess I am going to have to waite until next year if I want to compete again.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 20, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Well, just finished shaving my enire body....Didn't cut myself this time!!!
> 
> 
> can't waite to carb up tonight....super hungry for carbs!!


 

Don't foget to exfoliate 

Sorry to hear that you won't compete again this year but at least you get to go home and see your family   There are always competitions around, there isn't always times to see your family.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 20, 2004)

what should I exfoliate with??  All these girls tell me this and I never pay attention to any of them (typical guy).


----------



## Jodi (Jun 20, 2004)

Get yourself a loofa spounge and scrub.  Get all the dead skin off before you apply the protan so you have a much more even appearance and not blotchy.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 20, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Get yourself a loofa spounge and scrub. Get all the dead skin off before you apply the protan so you have a much more even appearance and not blotchy.


okay, I'll do that on thursday when i shave one final time (my hair grows fast )


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 20, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Well, this kind of sucks. I was hoping to do another show following this one within a few weeks. The next natrual show around here is an INBF show on July 17th. The only problem is that my father turns 50yrs. old on July 26 but my mom is throwing him a surprise b-day party on the 17th and one of his gifts is that she is flying my brother who lives in california and I in for the party. I guess I am going to have to waite until next year if I want to compete again.


how about they go and see u compete for his birthday??


----------



## DrChiro (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey man...sorry i posted in the old journal....I'm still a bit slow at this whole forum thing.
That is way too much potassium to be taking (3 per hour)....the natural herbal diuretics are gentle and potassium sparing. one an hour should be enough.

We exfoliated with St Ive's Apricot Srub...worked well for us.
(metrosexual)


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2004)

DrChiro said:
			
		

> Hey man...sorry i posted in the old journal....I'm still a bit slow at this whole forum thing.
> That is way too much potassium to be taking (3 per hour)....the natural herbal diuretics are gentle and potassium sparing. one an hour should be enough.
> 
> We exfoliated with St Ive's Apricot Srub...worked well for us.
> (metrosexual)


hehehe, metrosexual.

99mg of potassium is onle 3% of the RDA allowance for non -active people.  If I were to take 3 pills an hour for 11 hours that would be 99% of the RDA allowance.  As an extremly active person I could get away with even more than that if needed.  I doubt I will exceed 33 pills in a day anyway.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2004)

Last day for cardio this morning.

Trained chest today.....everything felt heavy!!  no energy at all....205lbs on the bench press was even heavy today....I mean I am really beat.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 21, 2004)

Funk...couple things...like Jodi said...EXFOLIATE...and then EXFOLIATE some more...otherwise your pro tan or jan tana won't apply properly.

As far as the LASIX...stay away from it...it will definately dry you out...but as I have experienced in the past...it can also flatten you out...losing that hard earned full look...and can lead to serious cramping issues.

I used Aldactone this year and in my opinion it is a total WASTE. I would water load...up to 12 liters until noon on Friday then only sip.  By pre-judging you will be dry as a bone.

As fot the K+...I would take 99mg every hour...NO MORE....I wouldn't take 3 per hour.  Better safe than sorry.  AND as you likely already know it's not just the K+ that prevents cramping...it's all electrolytes...and the balance among them.

I would go with 12L of H2O on Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday...then drink about 2L Friday morning...then only take sips.  Pump the herbal diuretics in you starting Friday morning.  Friday and Saturday go with the K+ every hr (99mg).

One more time...EXFOLIATE...you have no idea how important this is...and do not apply moisturizer after you exfoliate and shave if you're going to use Pro Tan...otherwise it won't apply properly (cannot leach into the skin pores).

Couple questions for you...what song are you doing your posing routine to?  How long was your diet?  What does your carb load and or final few days consist of?

I wish you all the best...and congrats on continuing to be NATURAL.

Kick ass...and show us the pics...good luck bud

Cheers...Kirk


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2004)

thanks FF....appreciate the help and supprot.

I am posing to the Staind song "so far away"

My diet was 16 weeks but at 20 weeks out I started to "clean up" my bulking diet.  I started 16 weeks out at 4200 cals (I can eat a lot).

I am carbing up on firday with some sweetpotatoes and then sat.  I will have toast with jam and the 1TBSP honey with a handful of dry frosted flakes about every 15-20min as I feel I need.

I will try and put some pictures up after the show defenitly.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 21, 2004)

Man... even im anxious about this!  I cant imagine how you must be.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Man... even im anxious about this! I cant imagine how you must be.


Actaully I am not really nervous at all, at least not yet.  I am really really excited and very anxious to get it over with.  I just finished practicing my second round of posing for the day.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 22, 2004)

No carbs today.  trained back and did some posing after the workout in one of the studios.  Feel like total shit today.  really run down and exhausted.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am carbing up on firday with some sweetpotatoes and then sat. I will have toast with jam and the 1TBSP honey with a handful of dry frosted flakes about every 15-20min as I feel I need.


be careful with the carbs thursday, friday and saturday.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 22, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> be careful with the carbs thursday, friday and saturday.


what do you mean?  don't eat to many?  I am planning on not eating carbs on thurs.  or very low and then I start slowly carbing up on friday with some sweetpotaotes before sat.  where it is all sugary/hi gi carbs.  Is that what you are talking about?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> No carbs today. trained back and did some posing after the workout in one of the studios. Feel like total shit today. really run down and exhausted.


Hang in there Funky, you're gonna do great.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 22, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hang in there Funky, you're gonna do great.


I am scared.  I look really good today....dry, hard and cut.  I am afraid that i will funk it up and spill over with the carbs and look bloated.  I don't want to blow 16weeks of dieting in one day!!  I am so afraid to carb up!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 22, 2004)

You have to carb up or you will be flat and you don't want that.  

Just watch yourself as you carb up and adjust the carbs as needed.  If you are filling out fast then cut back on the carbs a bit.  You know your body, you can do this.  Don't be scared


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 22, 2004)

Good Luck  I can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what do you mean? don't eat to many? I am planning on not eating carbs on thurs. or very low and then I start slowly carbing up on friday with some sweetpotaotes before sat. where it is all sugary/hi gi carbs. Is that what you are talking about?


depends on how you react to carbs, if you're unsure I would go easy, that was the mistake I made. I was so worried about looking flat, etc., I ate too many carbs and it really smoothed me out.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm so excited for you buddy! Remember to post pictures afterwards!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 22, 2004)

thanks for the advice and encouragment.....you guys kick ass.

I will post some pictures some time after I am done eating (could be two weeks later)


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 23, 2004)

I agree with Robert...man that sounds weird...used to "Prince"...I wouldn't touch Frosted Flakes or Jam.  I would go easy on the carb up....in fact I would recommend carbs on Thursday and then cut them back Friday and very few on Saturday.  This way you have time to improve if you spill over.  Just my 2 cents...assuming making w8 isn't an issue..if it is the plan needs to change.

Now...only you know your body and I definately don't wanna mess you up this close to the show.  Do what you think is best...from experience justtry not to change too much too close...ie frosted flakes...since your body isn't used to handling them and you may react negatively.

Good luck...kick some serious ass.  You're a WINNER regardless of how you place too...always rememebr that.

Remember to smile on stage and appear confident.  And always turn to show yourself to all the jusges/audience.  Remember to stanf BIG all the time...never allow yourself to "disappear" on stage.  Lats spead, chest high, shoulders tight, and legs flared at all times

Good luck.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 23, 2004)

You are almost there.  Good luck.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 23, 2004)

good luck!  you've done an amazing job preparing.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 23, 2004)

Com'on Patrick you bouncing off the walls yet.  I know I am excited for ya' as I am sure many of us are.  Keep it up, you've done an awesome job, and should be the happiest guy, with the achievements you have earned during the past couple of year.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 23, 2004)

thanks guys

Trained shoulders/arms/traps today.....super tired


----------



## P-funk (Jun 23, 2004)

Well, off to work to train 4 in a row and then I have the rest of the week off to rest and compete.  thinking that I will carb up a bit tonight becasue I look flat and feel depleted and to have some energy for tomorrow's total upper body depletion workout.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2004)

Just to update- Mini carbed up last night (really min)...only 5oz of sweetpotaotoe.  Felt a bit bloated as usual afterwards.  Woke up this morning super full and ripped with veins running across my lower abs!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice 

Does that ease your mind a little?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Nice
> 
> Does that ease your mind a little?


A tad, except today I have to sit here and eat boiled chicken and drink distilled water and pop diuretics.....yuk!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 24, 2004)

Good luck, just a couple more days!!! You're gonna do great!!!!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh man i cant wait! 

 I almost wanna drive down to watch.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Good luck, just a couple more days!!! You're gonna do great!!!!


thanks.....still super nervous about screwing up my carb load


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, just finished my last workout until contest time, total upper body, very light.  Practiced posing once today.  Will get in 3 or 4 more sessions before the day is done.  have ot put on first coat of tan this evening.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 24, 2004)

How you looking?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2004)

> How you looking?


 

here is my update....It ended the last page so you may have missed it.




> Just to update- Mini carbed up last night (really min)...only 5oz of sweetpotaotoe. Felt a bit bloated as usual afterwards. Woke up this morning super full and ripped with veins running across my lower abs!!!


 


Just finished my second round of posing for the day.  Sweaty as hell.  I have been taking the herbal diuretic and I am kind of scared becasue I am really not peeing at all.  Shouldn't I beinthe bathroom every five min.?  I hope I am dropping water!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 24, 2004)

Sorry   Must have missed it.

Don't worry, you will dry out.  I don't recall going to the bathroom anymore than usual either.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just to update- Mini carbed up last night (really min)...only 5oz of sweetpotaotoe. Felt a bit bloated as usual afterwards. Woke up this morning super full and ripped with veins running across my lower abs!!!


What did the girl say when she saw that?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What did the girl say when she saw that?


hahahaha, what girl?? 

My energy is so low I am afraid that I wouldn't perform so well.  at least not until I eat pizza sat. night....then look out....Everyone is getting lucky.....If it moves I'm bangin' it.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hahahaha, what girl??
> 
> My energy is so low I am afraid that I wouldn't perform so well. at least not until I eat pizza sat. night....then look out....Everyone is getting lucky.....If it moves I'm bangin' it.




I didn't know you have a girlfriend now


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't have a girlfreind now.  But after the contest the girls that I know that are coming to cheer me on better look out or they may end up getting lucky that night...hehehehehe


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## Monolith (Jun 24, 2004)

Sounds like Arnold and all his gym-orgies.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2004)

First coat of prot-tan just went on......Holy crap am I tan!!!!  I have never been this dark!  I am probably the palest Italian kid ever.  For some reason my brother and sister both have dark italian skin like my mom and dad but I am pale. Now I am darker than all of them combined!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2004)

Somethings wrong with me...  I cant stop laughing.  Maybe lack of sleep?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 26, 2004)

Just woke up......ONLY A COUPLE MORE FUNCKIN' HOURS NOW!!!

I am really dry and really tan/  Gotta go.  Be back late tonight or tomorrow to let ya know how it was.

peace,
patrick


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 26, 2004)

have a blast Patrick


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 26, 2004)

Good luck buddy, you'll do great! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2004)

Good luck Funky


----------



## Monolith (Jun 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just woke up......ONLY A COUPLE MORE FUNCKIN' HOURS NOW!!!
> 
> I am really dry and really tan/  Gotta go.  Be back late tonight or tomorrow to let ya know how it was.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2004)

Come on where are you?

Stuffing your face with pizza and cheesecake  

or

Gettin some


----------



## Monolith (Jun 26, 2004)

1 am on the east coast... come on P, get your drunk ass away from the ladies for 5 minutes to tell us how it went.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 26, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> 1 am on the east coast... come on P, get your drunk ass away from the ladies for 5 minutes to tell us how it went.


LOL, yeah, the ladies were awsome!!  A client of mine (who is reall cute) came and brought 2 of her friends (who were also conviently really cute)......and all I heard was "we are fighting for which one gets to have sex with you first!!"  hahahahahahahaha....no need to fight baby.....their is enough funk for everyone


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2004)

Guess you got your libido back.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 26, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Guess you got your libido back.


 
who ever said it was gone


----------



## Monolith (Jun 27, 2004)

Wtf!!!!!!!!!

 How Did Your Comp Go?!?!?!?!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 27, 2004)

nm, i saw your thread in the comp arena.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 27, 2004)

> LOL, yeah, the ladies were awsome!! A client of mine (who is reall cute) came and brought 2 of her friends (who were also conviently really cute)......and all I heard was "we are fighting for which one gets to have sex with you first!!" hahahahahahahaha....no need to fight baby.....their is enough funk for everyone


That's always great to hear!


----------

